
Trump administration is considering nationalizing 5G mobile network - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/28/politics/trump-nationalize-5g/index.html
======
ams6110
The Axios post has more detail.

[https://www.axios.com/trump-team-debates-
nationalizing-5g-ne...](https://www.axios.com/trump-team-debates-
nationalizing-5g-network-f1e92a49-60f2-4e3e-acd4-f3eb03d910ff.html)

But unanswered questions:

 _America needs a centralized nationwide 5G network within three years._

Why?

 _a single centralized network is what 's required to protect America against
China and other bad actors._

Why? How?

Is the concern that the 5G network hardware is all made in China?

EDIT: OK yes that seems to be the concern. From the Axios post: _U.S. has to
build superfast 5G wireless technology quickly because “China has achieved a
dominant position in the manufacture and operation of network infrastructure,”
and “China is the dominant malicious actor in the Information Domain.”_

~~~
wmf
Nokia and Ericsson make non-Chinese 5G base stations.

The rest of the document still looks crazy though.

